# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Внимая музыке чудесной, я повинуюсь музыке души" - взгляд на некоторые произведения классики

## Vitolda

> А ещё мы танцевали полонез под видеопрезентацию Ирины, может быть, она и её выставит? Очень эти картины красивого танца в старинных пышных нарядах барышень и кавалеров создавали атмосферу той эпохи, и движения детей становились более мягкими, округленными и важными...


А вот и полонез. Здесь все сделано предельно просто, практически редкая смена картинок в соответствии с фразировкой. Ведь нужно было чтобы видеоряд усилил впечатление от музыки и танца, но не перетягивал на себя внимание от детей, и самих детей не отвлекал

----------

Vassa (11.09.2018), Виноград (25.12.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

В детстве я очень любила болеть... Потому что в эти моменты можно было отложить в сторону уроки, в который раз перечитать любимые или открыть для себя новые книги... А еще - открыть коричнивый ящичек проигрывателя и слушать, слушать любимые пластинки.... А в стопке с пластинками соседствовали детские сказки, песни и много-много классической музыки. И чаще других звучала музыка с пластинки, на конверте которой была фотография ансамбля скрипачей Большого театра. Даже когда царапины мешали слушать все подряд я включала целые, не поцарапанные фрагменты...




А среди замечательной музыки была "Цыганская мелодия" А. Дворжака. 
http://yadi.sk/d/3UlB9qav5ThKC - здесь аудиофайл с этой замечательной музыкой

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*ИРИНА!!! ЭТО СИЛЬНО. ЗАХВАТЫВАЕТ ДУХ И НЕ ХВАТАЕТ СЛОВ. БРАВО!!! БРАВО!!! БРАВО!!!*

----------


## olga kh

*Спасибо, Ириночка!!!!!!!!!!!Ты продолжаешь удивлять и восхищать!!!!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Tender:

----------


## Vitolda

Лето... Отпуск... Так и хочется сделать шаг в сторону от работы и позволить себе снова погрузиться в воспоминания... Но воспоминания музыканта большей частью с музыкой и связаны...

Мне было 14, когда папа стал руководить камерным хором Пензенского отделения Всероссийского хорового общества. Как то само собой получилось, что сначала я просто на репетиции и концерты приходила, а потом и сама в хоре петь стала. Хор объединил 24 человека очень разных по возрасту, образованию и профессии, но близких по духу. Пели мы только а cappella, но репертуар был очень разнообразный - музыка всех времен и народов. 

С этим периодом моей жизни связано столько ярких воспоминаний!!! Это и поездка всем хором в Москву, где мы слушали "Трубадура" Верди, а еще присутствовали на репетиции Московского камерного хора под руководством Владимира Минина. Это и многочисленные концерты, которые я стала вести как единственный в хоре теоретик, рассказывая о композиторах, произведениях, настраивая слушателей на нужную волну, а хористам давая возможность небольшого оттдыха... Это и продолжительные репетиции, преодаление  трудностей, радость творчества... А еще - традиции. Одна из них - выступление в музее-усадьбе Тарханы, на родине Лермонтова. Там мы пели не один раз в год. И в доме культуры, и в самом музее, и - обязательно - в небольшой домовой церкви в музее-усадьбе и в часовне над могилой поэта. В Тарханах мы пели не весь свой репертуар. Неуместным были бы здесь и мексиканская народная песня и еще многое... Здесь звучали "Горные вершины" Ребикова, "Выхожу один я на дорогу"... и духовные концерты Бортнянского и Березовского.

Знакомство с духовными хоровыми концертами - одно из самых больших моих музыкальных потрясений того времени. Родители мои - атеисты, вот и не слышала я подобной музыки раньше... А тут, видимо, у папы период осмысления жизни начался, раз он впервые как хоровик к подобной музыке обратился... А следом за ним - и весь хор о жизни задумался... Невозможно же иначе такую музыку петь!!! Я младшая в хоре была, поэтому вряд ли до конца понимала смысл слов 1 части хорового концерта Максима Сазонтовича Березовского:

"Не отвержи мене во время старости, внегда оскудевати крепости моей! Не остави мене..."

Но полифонические переплетения голосов просто завораживали! А вот теперь все чаще о смысле думаю...

----------

Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Это уже что -то запредельное... даже сердце закололо... философия жизни, глубочайший космический и божественный смысл её.. трагедия и драматизм старости...наряду с такой молящей и больной нотой в музыке...

Смотрела на эти потрясающие лица и глаза и ловила себя на том, что представляю, почти вижу судьбы этих людей, их характеры и события в их жизни...невозможно смотреть спокойно... высокая тема, высокие образы и высокая музыка.. просто нет слов...
Преклоняюсь перед твоей человеческой глубиной и разноплановостью,
 но всегда - В ЛЮБОМ ЖАНРЕ - ВЫСОКОЙ КУЛЬТУРОЙ И ВЫСОКИМ ВКУСОМ!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень хотелось проиллюстрировать для всех своих будущих подготовишек замечательную "Мелодию" Кристофа Виллибальда Глюка из оперы "Орфей и Эвридика". Так проиллюстрировать, чтобы видеоряд вместе со звуками музыки  и историю большой любви показал, и о великой силе искусства говорил. 
А подбирая иллюстрации к этому рассказу с неожиданной трудностью столкнулась... История Орфея и Эвридики - древнегреческая история. И художники, к ней обратившиеся, определенной стилистики придерживались. А в ней - неприменный и совершенно естественный атрибут - обнаженное тело. Но не все наши дошкольники, в соответствии с возрастом своим, современным воспитанием и уровнем своего развития, способны адекватно оценить подобные картины. Вот и оказалось в подборке моей иллюстраций не так много и совершенно разных... Поэтому и меняются они, впервые в моем проекте, не придерживаясь строго музыкальной фразировки, а просто через равномерные промежутки времени...
Но все таки надеюсь, что моим ребятам (а может быть и не только моим) видеоряд поможет глубже почувствовать музыку, а музыка поможет им стать красивее и выше душой.

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Ледок

*"Не отвержи мене во время старости, внегда оскудевати крепости моей! Не остави мене..."*

Огромное спасибо!!!!

И действительно, это лучше понимается в нашем возрасте. Смотрели с дочкой,сказала, что очень трогательно.

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня - Шуберт, "Серенада" Иногда получается так, что задумывешь подчеркнуть в видеопроекте одно, начинаешь подбирать иллюстрации - и первоначальные планы меняются. Вот и сейчас.... Хотела показать серенаду, песню под балконом. А получилась - музыкальная беседа... К этому и картины, которые в сети нашла, подтолкнули, и  тот вариант исполнения знаменитой "Серенады", на котором решила остановиться. А выбирала этот вариант довольно долго... Сначала вокальный взять хотела... На русском языке, кроме записей начала XX века, встретила только женское пение. А серенада в моем представлении все же с мужским голосом связана. Есть замечательные варианты исполнения на немецком языке! Вполне можно предложить их для слушания ребятам!!! Еще встретила оркестровое звучание, гитарное, арфа со скрипкой, труба с оркестром... А остановиться решила на звучании кларнета в руках Игоря Федорова в сопровождении оркестра "Гнесинские виртуозы". Кларнет звучит очень мягко, словно человеческий голос. Но не менее мягко и выразительно поддерживает его оркестровая партия, вставляя и свои реплики. Именно это ощущение и подтолкнуло меня не мужское соло, а именно беседу показать, где нет жесткого разделения на слушателей и исполнителя, а каждый вносит свое слово в общую красоту звучания.

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А остановиться решила на звучании кларнета в руках Игоря Федорова в сопровождении оркестра "Гнесинские виртуозы". Кларнет звучит очень мягко, словно человеческий голос. Но не менее мягко и выразительно поддерживает его оркестровая партия, вставляя и свои реплики. Именно это ощущение и подтолкнуло меня не мужское соло, а именно беседу показать, где нет жесткого разделения на слушателей и исполнителя, а каждый вносит свое слово в общую красоту звучания.


Но как бы не нравилось мне это исполнение замечательной музыки Шуберта, но длится оно 6 минут... Согласитесь, что дошколятам столько времени слушать музыку тяжеловато. Да и время занятия не резиновое, а ведь еще СТОЛЬКО нужно успеть... Поэтому первый вариант моего видеопроекта скорее для взрослых, для удовольствия от встречи с музыкой, душевного отдыха.
А во втором проекте с этой же музыкой использованы те же иллюстрации (поменьше их, конечно), но звучит короткий оркестровый вариант "Серенады".

----------


## orhideja206

Ирочка! Как повезло вашим деткам, что у них есть такой муз. руководитель!  Продолжайте и нас радовать Вашими работами- замечательными клипами- сочетанием прекрасной музыки , живописи, фотографий. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка, большое спасибо от всей души!!! Теперь у нас есть ВИДЕОЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ для слушания музыки. 
Осмелюсь обратиться с просьбой. Дети у нас очень любят слушать музыку Дебюсси. Можно ли что-то из его альбома сделать в виде клипа? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИШ,*  ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ – НЕТ СЛОВ!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И очень хочется  донести до детей свои ощущения, эмоции от увиденного и услышанного! Планку ты задала ого-го, какую высокую!!! Твои безукоризненные, продуманные до самых мелких мелочей работы обязывают ко многому! Хочется и с детьми погрузиться так же глубоко, как это сделала ты: «и во времени, и в пространстве».
Видится мне, в этом смысле, музыкально-художественный салон или гостиная. Честно говоря, не замахивалась на проекты такого плана, но ОЧЕНЬ ЗАХОТЕЛОСЬ! :Parting2:

----------


## Vitolda

> Как точно Ваши презентации передают характер музыки!





> Как всегда, чувствуется твой почерк и стиль - культура подачи материала, уважение и бережное отношение к музыке , подбор картин и гравюр в духе, времени и стиле музыки!





> Просто изумительно!!! Благодарю о всей души!!! Иришка, ты такая умница!!!





> С удовольствием просмотрела ваши клипы, восхищена вашими работами.





> Ваши работы наполнены таким смыслом, гармонией и художественным вкусом! 
> Огромное спасибо за такое высокопрофессиональное и одухотворенное творчество!





> ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ – НЕТ СЛОВ!!!


Девочки, огромное спасибо за высокую оценку! Очень мне приятно!!!




> здесь происходит не только совсем другое прочтение музыки, погружение в ту эпоху, но и знакомство с удивительными картинами и живописью прошлых веков, что не может не оказать воздействия на ум и духовность ребёнка.





> Хочется и с детьми погрузиться так же глубоко, как это сделала ты: «и во времени, и в пространстве».


Именно этого мне и хотелось!!!




> Видится мне, в этом смысле, музыкально-художественный салон или гостиная. Честно говоря, не замахивалась на проекты такого плана, но ОЧЕНЬ ЗАХОТЕЛОСЬ!


Вот и мне временами чего-то эдакого хочется... Чтобы спокойно, без суеты... Только мы - и искусство! Временами и организовывала у себя постоянно действующую музыкальную гостинную для детей и педагогов. Все свои книги с репродукциями картин худождников в детский сад перенесла. А как же сейчас, с использованием компьютера, видеопроектора, с доступом к интернету расширяются эти возможности!!!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, здравствуйте! Я сегодня побывала в картинной галерее. Любовалась прекрасными полотнами великих художников. А какая звучала музыка?.. Это сильно...И это великолепие Вы подарили нам, поклонникам Ваших работ. Вы задеваете за живое, умея соединять и музыку, и живопись. Вы великий труженик. За такие работы только благодарность и огромное спасибо.*

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня - возвращение в классику. *Фрагмент увертюры М.И.Глинки к опере "Руслан и Людмила".*

Почему именно эта музыка? Есть для того две причины.  
Первая - ностальгическая...
Заканчивала я 8 класс. В советские времена именно после восьмого впервые сдавали школьники экзамены. Вот и мне 1 июня предстояло свой первый письменный экзамен по алгебре сдавать. Волнений, конечно, много было... 
И вот утром в день экзамена разбудили меня не привычные позывные "Пионерской зорьки", и даже не ласковые мамины слова, а жизнеутверждающие, радостные звуки увертюры к "Руслану и Людмиле" М.И.Глинки. Это папа подобрал музыку, которая быстро включила бы мои положительные эмоции, позитивно настроила и подарила энергию!!! А у меня с того дня особое к этой увертюре отношение.

А вторая причина уже в области педагогики лежит. 
С каждым годом все меньше и меньше наших дошколят знают наши родные русские сказки. И сказки Пушкина в том числе...
Нет, я не буду, конечно, читать малышам "Руслана и Людмилу", не доросли они еще до пушкинского текста. Но обязательно коротко перескажу сюжет поэмы, историю Руслана и Людмилы, схватки с Черномором, познакомлю их с таким образом, как Баян - музыкант, сказитель... Вместе с ребятами вспомню знаменитое "У Лукоморья дуб зеленый...", и обязательно расскажу им, что эти строки - вступление к поэме "Руслан и Людмила" Пушкина. И сразу же объясню смысл понятия "увертюра". Тоже - вступление, настрой... 
И в самой увертюре у Глинки не предполагается пересказа предстоящего действия, да и картины не дают возможности полно и последовательно весь сюжет оперы осветить. Поэтому получилась у меня своеобразная "книжка с картинками", на каждом листочке которой иллюстрации разных авторов и в разной манере письма, Баян, или сказочное Лукоморье... 

Пусть и мои ребята хоть чуть-чуть прикоснутся к делам давно минувших лет, преданьям старины глубокой!

----------


## Valenta

> ...*Фрагмент увертюры М.И.Глинки к опере "Руслан и Людмила".*
> ... обязательно коротко перескажу сюжет поэмы, историю Руслана и Людмилы... И сразу же объясню смысл понятия "увертюра"...


*ИРОЧКА,* первым делом - 
 

Ну, вот народу тебе написано "ДЕЛАТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ СЧАСТЛИВЫМИ!" 
И я, читая твои ностальгические воспоминания, тоже мысленно перенеслась в ТО время, когда сидела перед экраном в ожидании "Музыкального киоска" с Элеонорой Беляевой.  И, ловлю себя на мысли, что жду твоих работ с прелюдиями-увертюрами с не меньшим желанием. Смотрю с удовольствием сама и ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ, чтобы и мои ребята



> ...хоть чуть-чуть прикоснутся к делам давно минувших лет, преданьям старины глубокой!


Так ты, *ИРИНА*, вкусно всегда всё преподносишь! 
С появившимися возможностями ИКТ рождаются такие славные проекты "не для галочки", "не ради методики", а потому что, действительно, с помощью них ( слуховая и зрительной наглядность + грамотно выстроенная душевная беседа) достигается идеальный результат -ВОСПИТАНИЕ ДУШИ!!!
Я уже не раз высказывалась в пользу такого  вот общения, как у нас здесь на форуме! Прекрасно, что совпало и время, и место, и люди!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня - возвращение в классику. Фрагмент увертюры М.И.Глинки к опере "Руслан и Людмила".


Иринка! Что ты во всех жанрах умница, кудесница - мы уже знаем, а вот увертюру Глинки сделать -это такой сюрприз!

Скорее всего, это произведение мало кто давал детям слушать - разве у нас был такой мощный подбор иллюстраций к нему? Да и сначала должно было бы состояться знакомство с Пушкиным, с содержанием "Руслана"... а для этого нужно взаимодействие с воспитателями, надежда на то, что родители знакомили детей с этим произведением... а ты взяла и сделала его ЗРИМЫМ! 

Теперь наши дети увидят параллельно с прекрасной музыкой образы русских богатырей, Черномора, голову витязя... и поскольку музыка и картинки - прекрасно сочетаемы, зрелищны, красивы, выдержаны в одном стиле, то у детей при просмотре и прослушивании неминуемо возникнет и интерес к Пушкинской поэме... так что благодаря этим картинам, собранным тобой, Ирочка, воедино в пушкинский сюжет, расширится детский кругозор и пополнится их знания русской литературы - ведь такой стимул теперь у них появится узнать содержание и дальше, так картины эти заманчивы, красочны и притягательны!

Ещё раз спасибо за заботу о детях! И ещё за то, что и нам, музыкантам, теперь  и самим захочется познакомить детей с этой музыкой - ведь теперь есть чем её подкрепить - такой прекрасной видеоиллюстрацией!
Насколько богато, полно и насыщенно будет теперь это знакомство проходить!
СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Маргарита Живетьева

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за чудесные видеоработы!! Абсолютно все они-шедевры, без преувеличения!! А для нас - это такое подспорье для слушания музыки!! Не передать мою благодарность словами!! Спасибо, что Вы у нас есть!! Продолжайте радовать нас своим творчеством!! Удачи и успехов Вам!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Вот бы ещё "Лунный свет" оживить с помощью клипа!!! Но это уже чуть сложнее, конечно. Я даю слушать детям эту пьесу, но предисловие не связано с названием, я не объявляю название, возможно, я и не права, но... я рассказываю, как ночью в свете фонаря вьются снежинки, танцуют, кружатся... Дети обычно очень внимательно слушают на эту музыку. Она действует на них просто умиротворяюще, особенно при выключенном свете...


А и действительно, почему бы не попробовать? Не случайно ведь творчество Дебюсси к музыкальному импрессионизму относят - течению общему и в живописи, и в музыке. 
А какие поэтичные, “живописные” названия у произведений композитора: “Следы на снегу”, “Опавшие листья”, “Море: от рассвета до полудня”.... 
Действительно, будто это не музыкальное произведение, а картина, написанная не красками, а звуками! Так и хочется увидеть!!! А уж завораживающий "Лунный свет" из "Бергамасской сюиты" - особенно!
И журчание воды слышно в музыке, и  легкий полет снежинок или листьев в таинственной танце представить можно... Это уж у кого как фантазия развита... 
А мне захотелось именно СВЕТ увидеть... Разный - серебристый, серый, синий или зеленоватый... В чистом небе, прикрытый облаками, запутавшийся в ветках деревьев или отраженный в воде...

Вот что получилось:
Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"

----------

laks_arina (02.08.2020), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (07.08.2017), verazalit (25.07.2019), Елена М (22.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Как красиво и волшебно, Ирочка!!!Лунный свет колышется, дышит, кружит, он танцует... Или приглашает нас потанцевать вместе с ним?..Загадочно, сказочно, завораживающе...Последняя картинка, как итог: луна-вдохновительница, Муза композитора глядит в его окно, освещая ноты...Да, Ирина, как глубоко и тонко ты чувствуешь музыку! И какие шедевры появляются благодаря этому!!! Спасибо большое!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Вот что получилось:
> Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"


Получилось завораживающе...
Я, к слову сказать, недолюбливала Дебюсси - видимо, сказались муки музыкальной школы, отторжение этой музыки из-за увещеваний учителя по фортепиано...

Но в видении Ирины я открыла для себя Дебюсси совсем иначе... увидела его музыку для себя совсем по-новому...как будто глаза открылись...

Сколько нюансов оттенков лунного света- от розового, голубого до сиреневого.. живые картины, дышащие и смотрящие в лицо, виды луны, имеющие свою индивидуальность, свою неповторимую красоту, философию и величие...

Удивительные чувства охватывают тебя при просмотре этого видео и звучащей музыки... и всё это благодаря удивительной культуре и чувству меры, безупречного вкуса Ирины, её любви к музыке и уважения к ней...

Спасибо, Ирочка, ты открываешь всем нам свои любимые произведения, "заражая" и нас любовью к ним, помогая увидеть иное прочтение этой волшебной, загадочной музыки!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Ох, как мне понравилось!!!!!!
Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

> А и действительно, почему бы не попробовать? ...Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"
>  из "Бергамасской сюиты" 
> ...мне захотелось именно СВЕТ увидеть... Разный - серебристый, серый, синий или зеленоватый... В чистом небе, прикрытый облаками, запутавшийся в ветках деревьев или отраженный в воде...



СПАСИБО, *ИРОЧКА!* КРАСИВО!!!
Вот это "слух цветной"!!!!...
Вот это фонопсия!!!!...
 P/S: Я вся в ремонте,
      Лишь при лунном  свете отдыхаю,
      Поэтому, ну как никто, 
      Теперь я прелесть эту понимаю... :Taunt:

----------


## laks_arina

> Вот что получилось:
> Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"


*Сказочное соло арфы на фоне прекрасных картин - это просто цветомузыкальный праздник!!! Ирочка, заворожила!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!*

----------


## NikTanechka

> мне захотелось именно СВЕТ увидеть... Разный - серебристый, серый, синий или зеленоватый... В чистом небе, прикрытый облаками, запутавшийся в ветках деревьев или отраженный в воде...
> Вот что получилось:
> Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"


Потрясающе получилось!!! 
Спасибо, Ирочка, за очередную порцию счастья.
Увидела картиночку, которую Аллочка выставила, и вспомнила об одной чудесной музыке. Решила сделать клип и подарить этот маленький кусочек счастья всем, кто приходит в гости к Ирочке.

*Ночной скрипач* (Henry Mancini)

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*И снова о СЧАСТЬЕ!!! Действительно, только оно и увеличивается, если им поделишься! Как здорово, что эти странички помогают мне поделиться счастьем общения с замечательной музыкой, полотнами художников или художественными фотографиями со своими гостями! Но еще большая радость - получать ответную реакцию!!! Знать, что работы твои кому-то по душе пришлись, кого-то мечтать, планы строить побудили... А уж если  на творчество сподвигли...
Какое счастье было получить стихотворение Марийки Умницы, созданное под впечатлением "Исполнения желаний"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4645437
*И вот теперь - клип "Ночной скрипач" от NikTanechka!!!
Очень здорово! И в таком ключе сделан клип, который мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится - со спокойным, неспешным движением, без излишних эффектов, иллюстрации подобраны в выдержанном едином стиле!!! А уж романтичесое присутствие музыки, музыкантов в зрительном ряду - это вообще моя слабость!!!* 
*БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за частичку СЧАСТЬЯ для меня и моих гостей!!!*

----------


## aichka

> Ночной скрипач (Henry Mancini)


Танечка! Как красиво! Вы обменялись с Ирочкой  Лунами… здорово.. замечательный подарок хозяйке этого дома подарил добрый гость – нежный и трогательный! 

Музыка- чудо! Именно ночного скрипача можно услышать и увидеть в ней..
А картинка с упавшим на землю месяцем –удивление и восторг..

Девчонки, какие вы тонкие, чувствительные, как сам лунный свет… Спасибо вам за это!

----------


## NikTanechka

Девочки, дорогие, спасибо вам за такой тёплый приём моего маленького кусочка счастья.
Ведь подарки не только получать приятно, но и самой их преподносить, тем более, когда они нравятся тем, для кого они готовились.

----------


## Лорис

> Решила сделать клип и подарить этот маленький кусочек счастья всем, кто приходит в гости к Ирочке.
> 
> Ночной скрипач (Hen


Очень красивый подарок! Ощущения очень приятные! СПАСИБО!  :Smile3:

----------


## muson521

Как хорошо. что есть такие люди как вы Ира. Какие чудные клипы. Талант! Успехов вам!

----------


## Олюр

Ира, я часто бываю в Вашей темке, с наслаждением  смотрю клипы. Как искуссно и мастрески удается Вам  положить видеоряд на музыкальный материал! Лучше и больше вышеизложенного о Вас  нашими  коллегами-форумчанами не сказать. Вы творите для детей,  дай Бог вам здоровья и творческого долголетия.  СПАСИБО!

----------


## trota

Здравствуйте,Ирина! Да действительно, это - счастье! знать, что рядом с детьми есть просто Музыканты-профессионалы!

----------


## герана

Уважаемая Ирина! Обращаюсь к Вам , как к несомненному мастеру нашего форума. Не могли бы Вы сделать видеоролик с восходом солнца, я думаю на музыку "Утро" Грига либо на "Рассвет на Москва реке" Мусоргского. Мне, правда очень надо к ГМО, методист решила, что такое видео необходимо. В ютубе я помотрела, но как-то всё не то, на мой взгдяд Вы делаете просто супер. Спасибо Вам за Ваше открытое, доброе творчество и за то, что Вы его дарите нам! Удачи, здоровья!

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!!!
Спасибо каждой из вас, что заходила ко мне в эти богатые праздниками дни!
Спасибо и за поздравления и за добрые слова!
Очень приятно!!!
*
Сегодня я выполняю просьбу Надежды (Герана). 



> Не могли бы Вы сделать видеоролик с восходом солнца, я думаю на музыку "Утро" Грига либо на "Рассвет на Москва реке" Мусоргского. Мне, правда очень надо к ГМО,


В моем видео с музыкой *"Утро" Грига* действительно восход солнца. Но не только... Солнце - источник жизни и красоты! Вот и в ролике моем идет развитие от зимнего морозного раннего утра к сияющему летнему зениту. 
Буду рада, если кому-то еще моя работа будет полезна!

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), Добронрава (17.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

> В моем видео с музыкой "Утро" Грига действительно восход солнца. Но не только... Солнце - источник жизни и красоты! Вот и в ролике моем идет развитие от зимнего морозного раннего утра к сияющему летнему зениту.


* 
Вот это ДА!!! Вот это красота!

Это не просто СОЛНЦЕ, это ГИМН ЯРИЛУ - СОЛНЫШКУ!
Господи, какая же красота!

В эти такие жесткие морозы, нагрянувшие вдруг на нас... видеть это прекрасное солнце- такую мощь, такую  волшебную силу, которая сменяет морозы- цветением - в своём молчаливом величии - прекрасно и торжественно!

И эту динамику, это перетекание зимы в лето, благодаря Солнцу, передала ты, Ирочка,изумительно- в своём произведении ( клипе- даже язык не поворачивается сказать..)

Музыку Грига так изобразить- в сочетании видео- и картин - что так гармонично сплелось, без тени диссонанса в изображении и восприятии..

Мощное ощущение  величия и царственности Солнца - источника всего живого и прекрасного - так профессионально и так красиво, так впечатляюще воспроизвести - потрясающе!

Спасибо, Ирочка, огромное!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Алла, как всегда, очень полно, емко дает характеристику Иришиных работ! Остается только соглашаться и АПЛОДИРОВАТЬ!!!! Ириночка, здОрово - это ничего не сказать!!! Просто бесподобная работа - чистая такая, точная и - СОЛНЕЧНАЯ-СОЛНЕЧНАЯ!!! Спасибо тебе!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Утро" Грига


Ира, поздравляю! Просто блеск!!!  Благодаря видеоряду, так удачно подобранному, в сочетании с великолепной, красивейшей музыкой, появилась возможность 
буквально присутствовать при  зарождении нового дня. Видеоролик буквально пропитан красотой и позитивом!  После увиденного, душа моя наполнилась радостью,
 оптимизмом. Думаю подобные  эмоции после просмотра  переживут и наши дети. Нижайший поклон за это Творение (ничуть не кривлю душой)!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

ИРИНА, первое, что хочется сказать - это СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО!!!!!! Каждая Ваша работа, это шедевр. Ваши работы это эстетика,очарование, такт, и в тоже время такая мощь, такая сила, такая драматургия. Только талантливый человек может соединять в единое целое музыку, живопись, краски. Вы не оставляете нас быть равнодушными. СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

> В моем видео с музыкой "Утро" Грига


Ирина, все ваши работы нам очень нужны. У вас полная гармония картинки и музыки. Смотришь и наслаждаешься, хочется смотреть и смотреть........ Спасибо огромное.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

После Аллы Анатольевны трудно что-то ещё добавить...Просто хочется присоединиться  и поблагодарить Вас, Ирина, за хорошую работу.Спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада, что "Утро" Грига понравилось!!!
Спасибо всем за добрые слова!*

*Именно сейчас, когда наступили морозы так и хочется согреться мыслями о солнце и о весне, которая непременно наступит!*

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Просмотрела, как точно отметила Алла Анатольевна и я полностью с ней согласна, не клип,а Ваше произведение на одном дыхании.  Какая красота, какое очарование, какое величие!!!
 Видишь рассвет зимнего утра и такое умиротворение, спокойствие наполняют тебя, и вдруг, вот оно-необьяснимое чувство внутреннего подъема! От зимы переносишься в летнюю сказку!  Эмоции переполняют тебя, когда смотришь на это великолепие красок. Какое оно разное-солнце зимнего утра и летнего дня! И все это в гармоничном сочетании картин и музыки создано благодаря Вам!  
Это просто грандиозно! Восхитительно! Спасибо!!!!!!!!
Браво!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

> ...Сегодня *"Утро" Грига* действительно восход солнца. Но не только... Солнце - источник жизни и красоты! Вот и в ролике моем идет развитие от зимнего морозного раннего утра к сияющему летнему зениту. 
> Буду рада, если кому-то еще моя работа будет полезна!...





> ...Именно сейчас, когда наступили морозы так и хочется согреться мыслями о солнце и о весне...
> * П.И.Чайковский "Февраль. Масленица" из цикла "Времена года"*


*ИРИША,* очень рада, что на страничках твоей темы появились очередные интересные, выразительные работы! В обеих  виден твой почерк:внутренняя интеллигентность и глубина, несмотря на различный подход в раскрытии образов и художественные изобразительные средства. 
*СПАСИБО!* Всегда приятно бывать у тебя.
]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Пьеса Шумана, которую я попробовала "увидеть" на этот раз, называется "Отзвуки театра". Потому и среди картин, которые  сменяются на экране, очень мало тех, что впрямую о спектакле... Здесь артисты и зрители в разное время... В период репетиций, уставшие после представления, во время спектакля, до и после него... И все эти картины именно "отзвуками" театра объединены, высоким духом искусства.

Если вдруг кому-то пригодится во время разговоров с детьми о театре, или знакомстве с творчеством Шумана - буду рада!

*Роберт Шуман "Отзвуки театра"*

----------


## aichka

> Пьеса Шумана, которую я попробовала "увидеть" на этот раз, называется "Отзвуки театра". Потому и среди картин, которые сменяются на экране, очень мало тех, что впрямую о спектакле... Здесь артисты и зрители в разное время... В период репетиций, уставшие после представления, во время спектакля, до и после него... И все эти картины именно "отзвуками" театра объединены, высоким духом искусства.
> 
> Если вдруг кому-то пригодится во время разговоров с детьми о театре, или знакомстве с творчеством Шумана - буду рада!
> 
> Роберт Шуман "Отзвуки театра"


Бывают такие картины и такая музыка, что забываешь про бытовые мелочи, ворох проблем... когда вспоминаешь, что душа жива и, как губка, впитывает красоту...

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за пробуждение этого удивительного чувства, за то, что позволяешь нам попасть в это Зазеркалье..

Как давно многие из нас не были на  балете... да и просто в театре.... как хочется этих красивых, грациозных, изящных фигур и поз, светлых и прекрасных лиц, благородного вкуса и стиля, этих высоких светских отношений, этой магии театра...

Ирочка, тут не только дети, тут и взрослые посмотрят твой фильм и вспомнят - как прекрасен этот волшебный мир, как чист, глубок и насыщен эмоциями и событиями этот совершенно другой, прекрасный, таинственный мир...

Такое очищение, радость, покой и умиротворение охватывает при просмотре твоего, как всегда, сделанного  с безукоризненным вкусом и содержанием фильма...

Спасибо тебе большое... каждый раз удивляюсь и поражаюсь твоими идеями и мастерством их воплощения!

Прекрасный фильм!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Долго думала и вынашивала, собирала картинки совсем для другого клипа... О нем продолжаю мечтать, представлять в голове и сейчас... 
И вдруг, параллельно, попросился этот.. И выскочил без всякой очереди!

*Иоганнес Брамс "Венгерский танец"*

----------


## aichka

> Долго думала и вынашивала, собирала картинки совсем для другого клипа... О нем продолжаю мечтать, представлять в голове и сейчас...
> И вдруг, параллельно, попросился этот.. И выскочил без всякой очереди!


Ирочка, как всегда- ПРЕКРАСНО!

Замечательно подобранные фотографии на крайние части "Венгерского танца" - иллюстрация темпераментных движений, костюмов, перестроений, и вдруг смена стиля - интересные картины - на среднюю часть музыки!  

У тебя всегда так всё стройно и логично продумано - вплоть до индивидуального показа частей музыкального произведения через картины и фотографии! Здорово придумано, очень приятно смотреть и наслаждаться музыкой и образами, так гармонично показанных тобой!

Очень здорово передан характер музыки, темперамент и задор венгерского танца, национальный колорит этого такого знакомого и чудесного произведения Брамса.

Я приятно удивлена этому твоему подходу и оригинальности мышления - в фильме рассказать о ТАНЦЕ... мне кажется у тебя может получиться целый цикл... вальс, мазурка, полонез, современные танцы...да у тебя фантазия сейчас такую галерею выстроит - даже не сомневаюсь!

Как приятно будет познакомить детей с танцами, увиденными на экране... вот с Брамса и начнём!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за оригинальность преподнесения и удивительную сочность, точность, колорит образов, так ярко раскрывающих все твои задумки!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4635330



> Я приятно удивлена этому твоему подходу и оригинальности мышления - в фильме рассказать о ТАНЦЕ... мне кажется у тебя может получиться целый цикл... вальс, мазурка, полонез, современные танцы...да у тебя фантазия сейчас такую галерею выстроит - даже не сомневаюсь!


А на самом деле что-то типа небольшого цикла уже начинает постепенно складываться...

Первым был *"Полонез"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4635330
Потом - *"Вальс"*, вернее несколько вариантов вальса. Один из них (а может быть и не один) я покажу чуть позже...
Затем *современный детский танец* под песню "Топ-топ" в исполнении группы "Мишель" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4884354
Ну и *"Венгерский танец" Брамса*... А в мыслях - действительно еще и еще танцы, которые "нарисовать" хочу!
В сети, конечно, можно найти много вариантов видеозаписи самых различных танцев! Они помогут придумать композицию движений, научить детей красиво и правильно танцевать.. А я в своих клипах хочу показать красоту поз и костюмов, подчеркнуть характер музыки, эмоциональный накал, полюбоваться яркостью красок, иногда - заметить моменты обычаев и этикета... То есть - не именно танец, а его атмосферу.

А еще есть у меня два варианта *"Танго"* с одной и той же музыкой. Один из них я у себя в саду показывала в момент детского танца. В детском исполнении присутствует, конечно, и яркость, и четкость движений.. Но в силу возраста - совсем нет и не должно быть страстности. Вот такое видеосопровождение для моих ребят получилось:

----------


## Vitolda

А вот характер музыки я попыталась проиллюстрировать вот в этом клипе:

*"Танго"*

----------


## aichka

> А еще есть у меня два варианта "Танго" с одной и той же музыкой. Один из них я у себя в саду показывала в момент детского танца.





> А вот характер музыки я попыталась проиллюстрировать вот в этом клипе:
> 
> "Танго


Ирочка! Ну, вот и ещё один танец надел свои нарядные цветные одежды и заиграл красками, позами, движениями в твоих руках и воображении!

Удивительное прочтение! 

И как замечательно, что ты сделала 2 варианта!

Первый- именно для детей, ведь страсти в движениях, позах, взглядах, ощущениях ещё и быть не может - просто красивые па, детские яркие глаза и согласованные движения - именно такой вариант клипа и должен сопровождать детское танго!

А вот второй вариант - в нем столько огня, страсти, ярости, такая быстрая и четкая смена картин, поз, захлебывающегося огня этого танца!

Просто покорена твоим искусством, заворожена и закружена в ритме танго!

Нет слов, эмоции захлёстывают!

Изумительно!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Сегодня у меня случилось открытие! 
Впервые познакомилась с новой темой "Внимая музыке чудесной, я повинуюсь музыке души" 
нашей доброй волшебницы Иринушки-Vitolda и это настоящее Счастье!!!
И вновь, как и в предыдущих темах, огромная радость от соприкосновения с творчеством Ирины и искреннее восхищение!!! 
Говорить можно много прекрасных эпитетов и все они будут верны. 
Однако, хочется повторить то, что звучит во всех темах Иришки - мы на одной волне по восприятию и ощущению. 
Когда стала смотреть видеоклип "Танго" нахлынуло - ведь это уже где то было... 
Нет, не сам клип - его я видела впервые, но эмоциональное состояние очень знакомо... 
И таки вспомнила! Года три назад мною был написан стих под впечатлением картины молодой художницы 
по имени Даша (фамилию, к сожалению, не  знаю)
 Согласитесь ли, не знаю, но мне кажется, что-то общее есть._ 



_Пламя... Краски...  

 Лица... Маски...  

 Взрыв эмоций!

 Безумство страсти!

 О! как же сладко быть в твоей власти!

 И наплевать на чужое мнение! 

 В твоих объятьях до упоения!


 О, эти взгляды! О, эти руки! 

 Не будем думать мы о разлуке! 

 В объятьях танго 

 Безумство страсти! 

 Замри, рассудок, 

 Дай миг на счастье!_




> А вот характер музыки я попыталась проиллюстрировать вот в этом клипе:
> 
> *"Танго"*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Хотя и пишу сегодня не в своей любимой "счастливой" теме, но именно о нем, о своем "простом счастье"!

Очень приятно читать слова одобрения! 

Но еще приятнее снова понять, почувствовать, услышать - что по одной тропинке иду, на одной волне нахожусь, в унисон думаю и чувствую с теми людьми, чьим мнением дорожу! Подтверждение этому и просто в ваших словах - несказанно приятно! А уж такое подтверждение, как стихотворение Маши - радостно вдвойне, втройне!

С удовольствием встречаю на своих страничках новые имена! Каждый раз радуюсь появлению старых знакомых!

Каждое ваше слово, подчеркивающее нашу духовную близость  - самое настоящее простое счастье!!!*

----------


## Олюр

> "Танго"


Ирина, совершенно очевидно, что складывается этакая  клипо-танцевальная антология, погружающая детей в удивительно эмоциональный и живой мир танца! 

Видеоряд, мастерски, со вкусом подобранный, дополняет и отражает настроение и характер музыки, помогает дошкольникам наглядно услышать
 и увидеть различные танцевальные стили. 

Ваши работы эстетичны, точны, красочны, а главное - необходимы! С нетерпением и благодарностью буду ждать продолжения данного цикла.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Насколько же богаче мы становимся сами, общаясь с тобой, Ирина!!! Твои работы настолько качественны, что предлагаешь их детям, даже не раздумывая! Потому что понятно без всяких слов - все твои творения дойдут до маленьких сердечек, отзовутся там, откликнутся и останутся жить, сделав богаче и их - мальчишек и девчонок наших...Бесподобно ВСЕ, что ты делаешь - мы смотрим твои видеоклипы, а слышим речь - спокойную, мудрую. И хочется тоже замедлить шаг, посмотреть вокруг, вслушаться - и увидеть, услышать, как ты это делаешь. И пусть тоже замирает сердце от счастья!!! Спа-си-бо!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка! Спасибо тебе за великолепные работы - они образцовые!!!

----------


## Valenta

Слов не хватает как всегда!!!... 
ИРИНА!

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня - еще один клип о танце. На этот раз - Вальс. 
В мае я сделала три вальсовых клипа. И ситуация здесь обратная той, что с танго была. Если там я одну и ту же музыку по-разному проиллюстрировала, то теперь - пользовалась одним и тем же набором фотографий (где-то больше их было использовано, где-то меньше), а вот музыка вальсовая разная была. А задачу перед собой каждый раз одну и ту же ставила. Конечно же не научить танцевать! Показать красоту танца, погрузить зрителей-слушателей в атмосферу бала, очаровать позами, построениями, костюмами и лицами танцоров. Ну и расставляя фотографии в определенном порядке, конечно же пыталась музыку звучащую увидеть.. 

Сегодня на моей страничке зазвучит, закружится замечательный *"Вальс" Штрауса*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Вальс" Штрауса


Ирочка, спасибо большое! Всё строго и красиво.

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня на моей страничке зазвучит, закружится замечательный "Вальс" Штрауса


*
Музыканты, хоть раз ставившие вальс с детьми, согласятся со мной:

Невозможно спокойно смотреть на эту шикарную работу и говорить о ней скупо...

Много лет назад я брала эту музыку Штрауса на постановку своего первого в жизни вальса с выпускниками!

Эх, повернуть бы машину времени, вернуться в те годы, да с таким чудесным оформлением этого бесподобного вальса станцевать моим ребяткам! Как всё было бы необычно и торжественно!

Ирочка, как же красиво, как элегантно ты сделала этот вальс!

Дети, готовясь к такому вальсу и просмотрев видео - выпрямят спинку, натянут носок и не пойдут, а полетят в вальсе - потому что невозможно просмотреть твой фильм и станцевать, не соответствуя этим удивительным позам, па, фигурам и построениям вальса!

Спасибо, просто потрясающе хорошо и благородно смотрится твоё прочтение вальса, и совершенно предметно и осязаемо чувствуется этот удивительный танец! 

Прекрасный клип – как всегда - всё со вкусом – ничего наносного, лишнего - всё прозрачно, легко, воздушно и прекрасно продумано!

Уверена, что и мне, и многим музыкантам, ставящим вальсы на выпускной, ещё не раз пригодится твой удивительный клип!

Какая же ты умница! Бесподобно! СПАСИБО!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Вальс" Штрауса


Какое строгое великолепие, мажорная музыка, изящные танцевальные пары, кружащиеся в вихре вальса... Всё это, несомненно, поспособствует  мотивации детей
на освоение такого прекрасного, не стареющего танца, как вальс. Спасибо, Ирина!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Левадана

Ирина, давно к Вам не заходила, а здесь столько замечательных творений! Спасибо огромное! Вы творческий и одаренный человек, прекрасно чувствующий музыку!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> А мне захотелось именно СВЕТ увидеть... Разный - серебристый, серый, синий или зеленоватый... В чистом небе, прикрытый облаками, запутавшийся в ветках деревьев или отраженный в воде...
> 
> Вот что получилось:
> Клод Дебюсси "Лунный свет"


_Это потрясающе! Я не устаю удивляться вашему таланту! 
_

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Давно не была я в этой теме... А напрасно! Очень хочется наверстать упущенное...

А начну с миниатюрки:
*Анатолий Лядов 
"Музыкальная табакерка"*




У этого клипа "сестричка" есть! "Шумелочка" для малышей. И живет она вот тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5058322
Буду рада, если хоть какое нибудь из моих обращений к пьесе, будут полезны!

----------

Lenylya (13.05.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017), зулико (03.04.2017)

----------


## Анжела72

> А начну с миниатюрки:
> Анатолий Лядов 
> "Музыкальная табакерка"


Волшебная миниатюрка! Спасибо за творчество!

----------


## Valenta

Увидела "огонёк" и забежала к тебе, *Ириш,* ничуть не сомневаясь, что ждёт меня здесь опять изумительная работа. Так оно и есть: красиво, познавательно и увлекательно! 
СПАСИБО тебе!!!! Трудно переоценить такую помощь!!!! 

Всё время думаю: целые институты разрабатывают Программы, расписывая методы и приёмы, критерии оценивания нашей деятельности и пр., и пр. Но додуматься до такого уровня преподнесения материала, разработать такого плана методические пособия, которые бьют в цель, помогают достучаться, раскрыться и раскрыть... видимо, не дано Высоким умам :Meeting:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Шумелочка с музыкой "Тамбурина" Жана Филиппа Рамо Живет вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5060080
А в этой теме поселится клип для слушания этой музыки. 

Уже закончив его, стала сомневаться в собственной правоте. Множество статей, в том числе словарных, перечитала о значении слова тамбурин. Но если со старинным танцем все в этих статьях ясно, то с самим инструментом - разногласия... Где то утверждают, что это один из видов барабана, где-то - что разновидность бубна, а в некоторых статьях дают оба толкования... Подумала, и решила все таки показать свою работу, где в каждом кадре - бубен... А каждый из вас уже решит для себя, возможно ли детям такую трактовку музыки показать

*Жан Филипп Рамо "Тамбурин"*

----------


## Valenta

СПАСИБО, ИРИНА! :Ok:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо за Ваш богатейший материал. Ваши работы яркие, насыщенные, запоминающиеся.  СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ МАСТЕРСТВО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

Ирина, я "застряла" в вашей мастерской на всё воскресенье! Дух захватывает, как же хорошо и вовремя (для меня). Вы порясающий талант! Обязательно творите дальше, ждём с восторгом!

----------

Vitolda (05.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Давненько даже я сама не заглядывала в эту свою тему.. А так хочется иногда уйти от повседневности и подумать о вечном.. Конечно же внутри вечной музыки!!! Редко получается.. А жаль!

Может быть и эта встреча с классикой не случилась бы.. Но попросили в год юбилея Шуберта сделать видеосопровождение к рассказу о его творчестве для учеников начальных классов музыкальной школы. С огромным удовольствием сама погрузилась в этот проект и главное - нырнула в музыку!!! 

А, пожалуй, и своим ребятам покажу! Главное здесь - не знакомство с биографией и творческим почерком композитора.. Главная идея, что совершенно обыкновенный на вид человек  был ВОЛШЕБНИКОМ!!! С помощью звуков он мог рассказать обо всем на свете! О дожде.что вдруг пошел, зазвенел своими каплями.. О бегущем ручье, о беспокойном мельнике, о рыбаке и форели, что вьется, играет в воде! Волшебник может передать звуками свое настроение - радость и печаль, задумчивость и спокойствие... Да так передать, что музыка дойдет до сердца каждого, станет близкой и понятной всем, полетит над родным городом и согреет его жителей, наполнит их сон..

В видео звучит несколько музыкальных произведений Шуберта, что-то целиком, что-то в виде фрагмента.. Вся музыка. даже если первоначально она была создана для пения, дана в инструментальном переложении, специально, чтобы можно было говорить во время звучания, не заглушая музыку голосом, но помогая ее почувствовать. 

Полностью видео продолжается почти 12 минут.. Конечно же, я не буду устраивать своим дошколятам "пытку музыкой"! Растяну удовольствие на несколько раз, показывая, давая каждый раз послушать только один фрагмент! 
Послушаем замечательную музыку! Вспомним чудесного волшебника, имя которому - *ШУБЕРТ*!

----------

aichka (07.02.2017), olga kh (06.02.2017), sima (06.02.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), гунька (09.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017), Ольга Сара (06.02.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (07.02.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, как замечательно, что ты ПОЯВИЛАСЬ!!! И не одна))) Спасибо тебе - очень красивый проект!!!

----------

aichka (07.02.2017), Vitolda (07.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Послушаем замечательную музыку! Вспомним чудесного волшебника, имя которому - ШУБЕРТ!


Ирочка, это изумительно, прекрасно, уровень высокий- для высокой музыки, как и должно быть!

Конечно, мы детям в детском саду не даем слушать Шуберта, но с рождением твоего клипа, эта мысль пришла в голову совершенно естественно, что именно по кусочкам можно и нужно- тем более, что так доступно, мягко, спокойно и красиво ты и музыка ведут свою беседу!

Как глоток свежего воздуха- этот твой фильм.. ведь многие из нас уже не садятся за инструмент, чтобы сыграть самим классику, мы все варимся в детских песнях, редко обращаясь к такой музыке.. и как приятно послушать её именно в фортепьянном изложении, высокую и чистую, как ручей..

Спасибо за то, что напомнила нам, что мы- прежде всего музыканты!

----------

olga kh (07.02.2017), Vitolda (07.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.02.2017)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

> Давненько даже я сама не заглядывала в эту свою тему.. А так хочется иногда уйти от повседневности и подумать о вечном.. Конечно же внутри вечной музыки!!! Редко получается.. А жаль!
> 
> Может быть и эта встреча с классикой не случилась бы.. Но попросили в год юбилея Шуберта сделать видеосопровождение к рассказу о его творчестве для учеников начальных классов музыкальной школы. С огромным удовольствием сама погрузилась в этот проект и главное - нырнула в музыку!!! 
> 
> А, пожалуй, и своим ребятам покажу! Главное здесь - не знакомство с биографией и творческим почерком композитора.. Главная идея, что совершенно обыкновенный на вид человек  был ВОЛШЕБНИКОМ!!! С помощью звуков он мог рассказать обо всем на свете! О дожде.что вдруг пошел, зазвенел своими каплями.. О бегущем ручье, о беспокойном мельнике, о рыбаке и форели, что вьется, играет в воде! Волшебник может передать звуками свое настроение - радость и печаль, задумчивость и спокойствие... Да так передать, что музыка дойдет до сердца каждого, станет близкой и понятной всем, полетит над родным городом и согреет его жителей, наполнит их сон..
> 
> В видео звучит несколько музыкальных произведений Шуберта, что-то целиком, что-то в виде фрагмента.. Вся музыка. даже если первоначально она была создана для пения, дана в инструментальном переложении, специально, чтобы можно было говорить во время звучания, не заглушая музыку голосом, но помогая ее почувствовать. 
> 
> Полностью видео продолжается почти 12 минут.. Конечно же, я не буду устраивать своим дошколятам "пытку музыкой"! Растяну удовольствие на несколько раз, показывая, давая каждый раз послушать только один фрагмент! 
> Послушаем замечательную музыку! Вспомним чудесного волшебника, имя которому - *ШУБЕРТ*!


Ирина, с удовольствием посмотрела Вашу работу. Действительно, обыкновенный человек с виду. А знаете, что меня зацепило? Самый первый кадр - очки на нотах. Мои детки тоже носят очки, есть даже инвалиды по зрению, так что сам Бог велел брать Шуберта в работу. Спасибо!

----------

olga kh (07.02.2017), Vitolda (07.02.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Может быть и эта встреча с классикой не случилась бы.. Но попросили в год юбилея Шуберта сделать видеосопровождение к рассказу о его творчестве для учеников начальных классов музыкальной школы. С огромным удовольствием сама погрузилась в этот проект и главное - нырнула в музыку!!! 
> 
> А, пожалуй, и своим ребятам покажу! Главное здесь - не знакомство с биографией и творческим почерком композитора.. Главная идея, что совершенно обыкновенный на вид человек  был ВОЛШЕБНИКОМ!!! С помощью звуков он мог рассказать обо всем на свете! О дожде.что вдруг пошел, зазвенел своими каплями.. О бегущем ручье, о беспокойном мельнике, о рыбаке и форели, что вьется, играет в воде! Волшебник может передать звуками свое настроение - радость и печаль, задумчивость и спокойствие... Да так передать, что музыка дойдет до сердца каждого, станет близкой и понятной всем, полетит над родным городом и согреет его жителей, наполнит их сон..


Ирочка, спасибо за ТАКОЕ великолепие!!!!
И у меня просьба! Не могли бы Вы прямо на Ютубе, в описании к клипу написать названия произведений, которые звучат? Если возможно - поминутно, чтобы проще было искать для прослушивания.
Я очень хочу показать Ваш фильм. Конечно, так глубоко, как в муз/школе, не будет. А вот поговорить о разных красках, мечтах, эмоциях - очень даже здорово было бы!!
У меня была вчера ситуация. Пришла в группу (смешанная - от 4 до 7 лет) новенькая девочка, 5 лет. Не простой характер. А группа - очень добрые, ласковые ребятишки. Даже мальчишки такие. И вот новенькая... Дети ее отвергают, не хотят с ней играть, потому что девочка самоутверждается через псих, крик, дерганье, демонстративный уход (воспитатель теперь только и караулит - как бы она не сбежала). 
Пришли ко мне вчера на занятие. Глядя на эту ситуацию (даже в кругу, для приветствия, за руку ее не берут), я включила вот это - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/99bP/SCYWLCeJ1  Конечно, не "чисто" Бетховен. (Недавно скачала на "сорте", и вот - наслушаться не могу). Детям включила сразу после приветствия с ними. И говорю - вот тоже самое творится сейчас на душе у нашей новенькой девочки, а вы не хотите ее понять и помочь. Отняла у занятия всего 2 минуты (не полностью). Выключила - тишина. И Вика, из самых старших, спрашивает - тебе, правда, так плохо?...
Да, не показываем мы Шуберта, Шопена.. А может и зря?
Два года назад у меня был опыт общения со школой искусств. Договаривалась с завучем муз/отделения о репертуаре, времени. Проводили музыкальный вечер "Путешествуем с П.И. Чайковским", а другое мероприятие - знакомство с разными инструментами: скрипка, гобой, флейта, саксофон, труба, гитара, домра, балалайка, аккордеон, баян - все это звучало в одном концерте соло и ансамблем. И все - в исполнении детей. Мои "старшенькие малыши" слушали, открыв рот! Даже попросили САМИ повторить произведения в исполнении аккордеона и духового ансамбля. Эти вечера мы в саду до сих пор вспоминаем!
Наши дети ЛЮБЯТ музыку! ХОТЯТ музыку!! НАСТОЯЩУЮ!!! 
К сожалению, сразу после школы у большинства теряется эта потребность в силу настойчивых "а я девочек люблю", звучащих со всех сторон и окон.

----------

aichka (07.02.2017), laks_arina (10.02.2017), olga kh (09.02.2017), Vitolda (07.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Честно говоря, немного сомневалась, стоит ли размещать здесь видео о Шуберте.. не наш возраст вроде бы..
Тем приятнее получать в ответ мысли, что так созвучны с моими!!! 
*Большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся и здесь, и в репутации, и в комментариях на Ютубе!!!*




> И у меня просьба! Не могли бы Вы прямо на Ютубе, в описании к клипу написать названия произведений, которые звучат? Если возможно - поминутно, чтобы проще было искать для прослушивания.


Выполнила просьбу Лены! И на ютубе в описании к клипу расписала что на какой минуте звучит, и здесь повторю! Действительно, ведь если захочет кто-то использовать это видео в работе с дошколятами, то именно фрагментами!

В видео звучат фортепианные транскрипции и оркестровые переложения произведений Франца Шуберта
0.00 - "Вечерняя серенада"
2.01 - фрагмент Экспромта ми бемоль мажор
3.49 - "В путь"
4.45 - "Форель"
6.10 - Вальс си минор
7.45 - "Баркарола" Шуберт - Лист

----------

aichka (09.02.2017), laks_arina (10.02.2017), olga kh (09.02.2017)

----------

